# Chauvet 1250 Fogger



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

So I just ordered one of these from Amazon yesterday. I paid for next day shipping and it was shipped from PA to my house in CA in less then 20 hours! Talk about quick shipment! Anyway has anyone else had any experiance with this fog machine? Please share your thoughts. I will post a detailed review once I have had time to play with it this weekend!

I'm hoping that this will really be a hit at my yard haunt and halloween party this next weekend! I'm planning on making another chiller for this larger fogger and pipe it in through a window or something. I've seen some DIY's on using a large rubbermaid trashcan, dryer hosing, and ice. I already have the cooler chiller and it works great for my 400W foggers, but this one is 1200W and 10,000 CFM so I don't know if if will handle the output.

Happy Hauntings!

-CI

Link to the fog machine:
Amazon.com: Chauvet 1200 watt fogger with timer remote: Musical [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@316RutjjmlL


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's been a number of recent threads on this fogger - run a search on Chauvet and they'll turn up.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

CI, I have three of these foggers and have just discovered a very significant fact. These are supposed to have 1200 watt heating elements but all three of mine draw only around 800 watts. Another Hurricane 1250 owner on the Halloween Forum tested his and found the same thing.

Do you have any way to see what yours is drawing?

We've spoken to Chauvet but they're making excuses. I'd like to have all the supporting data I can as I pursue this.

Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I dropped an email to Allan Ressis (supposedly the top guy in the Development group) today. Everyone I spoke to at Chauvet made excuses and said this is the guy to talk to, unfortunately he's in Vegas for a trade show. Won't be back for several days. I went out and got a Kill-A-Watt meter yesterday, and mine is pulling 780 watts max while heating. Sounds like a scam in the works here. You can email Allan at:
[email protected]

Here's the email I sent -

Hi Allan,
I was given your contact info to try to get this issue resolved. I have a Hurricane F-1250 fogger that I was testing for wattage draw yesterday, and find that the heater is pulling only 780 watts maximum. I'm confused, because the fogger is advertised as having a 1200 watt heater. Bottom line: it doesn't - it has an 800 watt heater. I would like to hear your explanation as to why the machine is 400 watts below your published specification. I have been in contact with other F-1250 owners and they report the same test results. I expect that you'll be hearing from them as well. One owner just received 3 new F-1250's and all of them tested at ~800 watts, so this is not a "wear and tear" or an age related problem. You are shipping foggers with 800 watt heaters. Can you give me an explanation for this?

Gary Adams


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Otaku-
I applaud you for your efforts!! No doubt this has changed my mind about getting this brand of fogger. 

Have you tested any other brands to see if they are pulling the same "bait-n-switch" ??


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

In light of this discussion on the other forum I tested my 1700 watt Martin magnum pro. It is advertised for 1700 watts but just pulling over 1600. I think 1610 was the peak. Granted I have had this machine for well over 8 yrs and now and they are just called the magnum and they are advertised as 1600 and not 1700 watts now. I am not sure if this was a screw up for Martin as well back then when those shipped too or not. It is hard to say. Unfortunately I did not set up this year so all my other foggers are packed away in storage so I am unable to test them. 100 watts isn't all that big of a deal for me but 400 is definitely irritating for those owners.


----------

